# Fernstudium "SPS-Technik und IEC-Programmierung"



## Fernschule Weber (6 Mai 2011)

Die Fernschule Weber bietet das neue Fernstudium "SPS-Technik und IEC-Programmierung" an. Der Fernlehrgang ist staatlich geprüft und zugelassen (ZFU-Nr.: 7220810).

Das Lehrmaterial umfasst eine komplette STEP 7-Version von Siemens,  bestehend aus den Komponenten SIMATIC S7, SIMATIC WinCC flexible und  SIMATIC CFC sowie eine CoDeSys-Version.

Studienleiter ist Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers.

Weitere Informationen unter:
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/lehrgang/SPS-Technik_IEC-Programmierung/index.htm

--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
www.fernschule-weber.de


----------

